

4 Types of Apps That Never Succeed - rahulvarshneya
http://www.entrepreneur.com/article/238711

======
chadnickbok
This article is incorrect.

1 - Lots of apps don't solve any "problem". Lots of apps don't sell anything
other than ad space. Some of them succeed

2 - Lots of 'Apps' can be successful with one founder. Perhaps this writer
means "startups"? I'd say most entrepreneurs would rather go it alone than
make a bad founder choice.

3 - Sometimes all you need is to remove a single pain point to be a world
apart from your competitors. Whatsapp was just another messaging app. But it
made it easier to find your friends, by using your phone number and contacts
to quickly 'seed' your network. Boom.

4 - The one valid point. If you can't explain it to someone, how do you sell
it?

------
marc_
Intrested in the single founder theory, often creators have such strong
visions on how something will work that it drives other co-founders away. Some
call it stubbornness I guess.

~~~
s4sharpie
It comes down to percentages. I think what the author is trying to say (and
referencing others) is that your chance of success is lowered by being a
single founder vs a team. He references the support network and skill sharing.
I would argue that a large additional part of the value of co-founders are
that by having to at least convince someone else of your decisions, you avert
the true howlers. Similarly, you have someone that validates your priorities
(really, assessing another shade of green on the logo vs calling the
customer/PR/etc?).

